# how to identify btw +12v1 and +12v2



## var_wizard (Jul 30, 2009)

i sold mt 8800gt and got a 9800gt .i have a dual 12v rail PSU . problem is i tried to connect the power thru the 6 pin connector which came with my psu ... it said no sufficient power . then i used two molex to pcie converter and its working now ... 

" how do i kno the 2 molex used are from 2 different rails ". PLS HELP !! 

specs are 

REALWATTS PRO-M500 

OUTPUT CHARACTERISTICS 
----------------------------------- 

17A(+12v1) 

15A(+12v2) 

combined is 384W


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

There is not a way to tell which rail the power is being pulled from, it's all done internally within the power supply - rails don't have a set molex connector(s) they simply draw the power as required. As you have two rails there will be one rail pulling power for the CPU abd the other rail will be supplying power to the rest of the system (including the graphics card).

To run a 8800GT or 9800GT you definately need a new power supply.


----------



## var_wizard (Jul 30, 2009)

when i powered my 9800gt with the 6 pin connector which came directly from my PSU it said 

"very low power ! - forceware has degraded its performance to a low level for optimized run " 

so ,
1. i shutdown my system 
2. removed the 6 pin connector 
3. used the "2 molex to 6 pin connector" which came with my 9800gt .
4. restarted my system 
5. voila ... it runs great ... 

question is " why dint it have enuf power supply when i powered my card thru the 6 pin connector which came directly from my psu" ?


PLS . i need to kno wut is wrong ... somebody temme the difference btw the 2 !


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Your problem is definitely here:



> REALWATTS PRO-M500


That power supply does not actually even put out 500 watts in the first place and you need about a 650 watt power supply to run the 9800GT card. The problem you have is that if you continue to try to run it with this lack of power, you could very well fry the motherboard or memory. I would change that PSU immediately for something like this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair power 650


----------

